# DecoNetwork Support



## personalisedspor (Sep 18, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience of DecoNetwork? We are based in the UK and are looking to move our current website (Magento) onto a platform which has an on-line designer included. We came across Deconetwork at a recent Trade Show and it appears to offer great functionality although I have read threads that state that there are a limited number of design templates available. However our main concern is the level of support available in the event of a problem. I recently tried to call Deco in the Uk with a few question I had but on each occasion I couldnt get through. I then tried to call there support department and again got no answer. This has seriously put us off using this company as inevitably there will be issues that need to be resolved and although email support is available it would be useful to speak to someone in the event of an urgent matter. Please could you share you thoughts and experiences of DecoNetwork it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

I am across the pond from you. I am also in their 14 day free trial and have not had a problem calling or emailing them. On the other hand I have not tried to contact support only our sales rep and she has been great knowledge and very helpful.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi there,

Sorry you hear you couldn't get through. We actually have local support in the UK. Just to confirm you called the UK number? Also what was the time and day? We'll check to see if we ha any phone issues at that time. 

Can I help you with anything now?

Cheers. 


Regards,
Brenden


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Michaela,

A quick follow-up - I looked to see any sites under your name or company name and I couldn't find any. Could you confirm your DecoNetwork website URL and I'll check it out for you. Feel free to PM me! 

Brenden


----------



## personalisedspor (Sep 18, 2014)

ModernTreasures said:


> I am across the pond from you. I am also in their 14 day free trial and have not had a problem calling or emailing them. On the other hand I have not tried to contact support only our sales rep and she has been great knowledge and very helpful.


Hi,

Thanks for your input its much appreciated


----------



## personalisedspor (Sep 18, 2014)

brenden said:


> Hi Michaela,
> 
> A quick follow-up - I looked to see any sites under your name or company name and I couldn't find any. Could you confirm your DecoNetwork website URL and I'll check it out for you. Feel free to PM me!
> 
> Brenden


To confirm we called the local support in the UK (Tel no. 01382 755002). I called this number on Wednesday 2nd December 2015 at 12:50pm, 12:51pm, 1:02pm. I tried both the sales and support departments. I also attempted to contact your company using chat to sales on the website without success. We just had a few questions we wanted answered before starting the 14 day trial.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank you for your detailed reply! Someone will contact you shortly. 

Cheers. 


Regards,
Brenden


----------

